# Sumbeach35's Lawn Journal- 2 properties



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Property key:

Eastman is Father in-laws rental property from 2020 journal.

Applewood is the new property. full house renovation being performed due to house fire.

*Eastman* 
Location: Rochester, NY. Finger Lakes region of Western NY
3400 ft²
Turf types: Front is an old school northern mix with a 365ss KBG test plot. Backyard is JG BBU with Scotts PRG added.

*2021 plan:*
-XGRN will be main source of N. Supplemental AMS/K/S to correct pH and low nutrients. Citric Acid apps to aid in pH lowering.
- Subert NPK D10+ peptides at low to medium rate
- 2020 Spring backyard reno spot seeding
-Preventative fungicide plan will be implemented
- Anuew PGR will be used at high rate to help control top growth and hopefully damage any poa A present.

*Winter:*
We had another interesting winter. Below average snow totals. Snow mold prevention was applied and was effective.

*2021 soil test:*
Front 

Back


*2020 soil test:*
Front

Back


*Applewood*

0.75 acre lot
About 23k ft² of turf area
Location: Rochester, NY. Finger Lakes region of Western NY
Turf type: old school no-mix but haven't seen turf in any growing season yet.

Initial turf assessment shows broadleaf weeds, areas of thin turf with moss or dirt only.

Tree work will be performed at some point this season. Tentatively planning to take down 3-4 trees.

Yard was left long and uncut from time of the fire in August 2020 through winter.

2021 soil test:



Property layout


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*3/2/21*
Close to 30 inches of snow in February and over a month of below freezing temps with at least 3" of snow pack. This was a welcome sight.

Snow mold check plot on the neighbors hell strip

Id say snow mold preventative was 90+% effective. Few low spots in the backyard with snow mold but front was mostly unscathed.

Peek under the ground cover on the 365ss KBG reno


Tip burn from the fall Etho/AMS/NIS mishap still present.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Applewood

3/15/21*

Front yard



Back yard








Middle pond area


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Sweet property @SumBeach35 excited to see this progression!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Wiley said:


> Sweet property @SumBeach35 excited to see this progression!


Thanks, the goal for this year to do soil amendments and basic fertility.

Construction will definitely cause damage to the lawn and landscaping.

All roof trusses need to be replaced.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/3/21*

Opening Day!!

*Eastman*

Mow, edge, blow. Landscape beds cleaned up.




*Applewood*
First ever mow, edge and blow.

So much debris from the lawn and landscape beds.

Pretty heavy damage to the turf from leaves, long, matted grass and tree debris.

















The largest tree, and the one closest to the pool, was showing this damage. I believe it is an Ash tree and the Emerald Ash Borer got it. I already wanted this tree gone but this makes it certain.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/6/21 Eastman 365ss reno*

Today was the day for the ground cover to be removed!

3 days ago before loosening the landscape staples, growth pushing up the cover


Ground cover removed, 4" plus turf height









Cut at 2" with the Honda















Hand pulled Poa A, still undecided if ill be doing a follow up spring Ethofumesate app or if i may hit it with tenacity to light up any remaining poa a and hand pull.



Comparison

12/13/20 @ 0.5"



4/6/21 @ 2"



Definitely feel like this was worth it. Can see some definite filling in with minimal damage to the turf. Only a few landscape staples were too tight to the ground.

Big thanks to @osuturfman for all the help with this reno.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice. Color looks good. Must be the Feature.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Wow, you hit that area pretty hard with poa constrictor last year, right? It's so dark and lush now. Jealous


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Very nice. Color looks good. Must be the Feature.


🤣, havent applied any of that this year


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

bf7 said:


> Wow, you hit that area pretty hard with poa constrictor last year, right? It's so dark and lush now. Jealous


It had one app with Ethofumesate in fall. Still undecided on a follow up spring app per the label or going with tenacity and pulling anything that turns white.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/14/21
Eastman*

~2" of rain Sunday 4/11 - 4/13

Mow, trim, blow at 2.5" HOC. Going to give this HOC a few mows to see if it looks good. 365ss reno at 1.5" HOC, next mow dropping to 1"









Coming home after a trip to Applewood to mow nd it was looking good




*Applewood*

too wet to mow.
A lot of broadleaf weeds already, including these monster thistle. 






Havent decided exactly when to spray the weeds. The dandelions looked about ready to flower. Temps wont be super warm for the next week.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Eastman
365SS reno*

Spent 20 minutes with the groundskeeper 2 rake removing Poa A from the 365ss section. Filled a 2.5 gallon bucket halfway up in 20 minutes. Gave it a clean up bag mow to remove debris and straglers. 




Contemplating tenacity to light up an remaining poa A.

Better temps would be beneficial to get the desired turf more actively growing. 
The next week of temps will be pretty cool.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/18/21
Eastman*

Todays #mowjob @ 2.5" HOC





365Ss at 1"



*Applewood*
mowed the front and side yard but the majority of the back was quite saturated and soggy. ~ 2.5" of rain in the last 5 days. Definitely going to be a challenge to have a good stand of in the backyard with how much of a low spot a majority of it is.

#Charitymow on the neighbors front yard(heavily overseeded Fall 2020) and a double cut at my mothers property.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/24/21
Eastman*

AMS @ 0.25lb/N/M and Subvert D10+ @ 2oz/M sprayed on 4/20/21 before the snow. 2 inches of snow total, about 0.75" of water after melting.

*365SS KBG *
Rake with Groundskeeper 2 rake
Push reel mow at 0.5"
Light sand top dress, 175lbs over the 100 sq ft area. Will use at least 300 lbs next round.

HOC will be 0.75" going forward until the next top dressing.

Before








After





Rest of the yard mow, edge, blow.

FedEx driver thought it was fake grass, couldnt believe there weren't any weeds.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looking thick and lush! :thumbup:


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

jskierko said:


> Looking thick and lush! :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm interested to see it wake-up even more as soil temps raise back up. Current soil temp average for 5 days is only 44.6°, with 24 hr average at 54.6° according to GreenCast


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks fantastic dedication is paying off


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

M32075 said:


> Looks fantastic dedication is paying off


Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/27/21
Applewood*

Finally was able to get in a second mow on the back. Had to tuse the push mower due to a flat tire on the tractor but was probably for the best. A large area of the yard is a low spot (left of the 1000 sq ft garden bed with pond). If you stood in the area, you would sink a bit.

We had 0.2" of rain over night but other wise no rain in 4 days and still not dried out. Even though we had a relatively dry 4 days, we had no real heat and likely very low ET, which explains why it didnt dry up.

The backyard will be a challenge to improve, a lot of Poa A and T, with a predominately high amount of what looks like Poa T.

Onto the pictures...







*Eastman*

Mowed in the dark since we have two days of rain coming up.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/1/21
Eastman*
Mow, edge and blow
HOC 2.5"







*Charity Lawn*

Can be seen in the above second picture on the right, HOC 3".

*Mother's property*

Double cut
Gypsum at 15lbs/M
Spray:
LSC EqualizORR 18-18-18 @ 0.18lb N/M
Subvert PreFIX @ 2oz /M
Anuew @0.37 oz/M
FEature @ 1oz/M

A little early for PGR but i can only mow once a week there and it needs twice a week cutting right now and we arent even into full growth potential yet. 




*365SS*

XGRN 8-1-8 on 4/24/21

First manual reel mow at 0.75-1" HOC. Needed to be raked but dont want to disturb the sand. Cant really set an exact HOC on this manual reel.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/4/21
Eastman*

Whole yard received 0.33 lbs/N/M XGRN after a Mow job. This is the first granular fert of the season.

*365SS*

10 days since sand, 7 days since XGRN

Looking much better, this was likely the only sun that poked out all day.








Before pics for XGRN app






You can see in the backyard picture that i outlined a section of the backyard that is thinning and was damaged over winter from dog pee. Dog pee spot has always been hard to get grass to grow well.

Plan is to use turf from this section to fill in bare spots in the yard and then spray vegetation killer and barrier, put down ground barrier, plant some hostas and mulch the area.

Would love some thoughts or feedback on this plan.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/8/21
Applewood*

Rolled my own 3 way this year and sprayed the 20M. Triclopyr, Dicamba, 24D Ester, carfentrazone with MSO.

Dandelions, thistle, clover, chickweed, creeping charlie and moss present.

Didnt take any pictures...🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/10/21
Eastman*

*365SS*

Loved the XGRN app. Getting ready for another round of sand and growth potential will be ramping up. These pictures taken after a triple cut with light raking and hand pulling some poa A.







Circled area will get plugs using the pro plugger before the next round of sand.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Is Gypsum at 15lbs/M a lot?
What was your reason for putting that down? did you need calcium? Sulfur?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> Is Gypsum at 15lbs/M a lot?
> What was your reason for putting that down? did you need calcium? Sulfur?


Gypsum at 15lbs/M is the recommended rate i was suggested by @osuturfman .

I am applying Gypsum to help raise my calcium levels and raise the Ca/Mg ratio. Gypsum will not raise pH. In theory, this can help with high Mg soils being "sticky", and i believe help flush out sodium. This is my first time using Gypsum.

Sulfur will be applied along with CA to aid in dropping pH.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Fresh cut on the 365ss for an announcement



Daniel Nicholas due 9/15/21

365ss reno has been recovering from the 2nd round of sand. 250lbs of sand on 100 sq ft of turf was a bit too much. Had to rake out and redistribute sand from the heavily stressed areas.

Finally gave in and started PGR for the season. Will need to see if i see any differences compared to last year when i started PGR after the third mow. One thing i had more of this year was poa a, but mild winter was likely the cause if that.

Preventative fungicide program will start in the next week as well.

3 days after sand, before raking and sand redistribution. 










Most recent pictures






Sprayed 0.25 lb/N/M of AMS and UMAXX, 1 oz/M D10+, 1 oz /M FEature, 1 oz/M AMPxc, 0.37 oz/M Anuew. Irrigation to run in the morning.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

M32075 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Between my two properties, my mothers property, opening the pool at the new property, and a short vacation to Virginia Beach. I haven't had or made time to update the journal.

Here is an update after vacation of the yard at Eastman.













365ss sections doing well but will be getting tenacity to help aid in poa a removal. Still has a few struggling areas after the second round of sand. Those will get plugged soon





Applewood looks decent but has a pretty severe nutsedge problem in the lawn and landscape beds, especially on the backyard in the pond landscape area.

Pool pic with duck decoys in place prior to vacation. 


Turf responded well to the Loveland 15-15-15 but with the size of the lawn, i am not able to mow frequently enough for my liking. Have been using my brother in law to help mowing with his 60"JD ZTR and JD Stander ZTR. No recent pictures unfortunately.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Did some plugging on the two struggling areas 
on the *365ss reno*. Happy with my sand cap from spring.



Have a cool down and some potential for rain over the next few days.

*Applewood*: Gypsum applied @ 15lb/M


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I've measured 3.25" of rain in the last 8 days. More than we had in all of May and June. Got in a late evening mow to drop HOC to 2.5" before applying fungicides.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Mid summer update before tenacity apps start with charity lawn update too. 365ss looking good for its first summer.









Plan is tenacity @ 3.2oz/A, carfentrazone 1oz/A three times at 7-10 day intervals followed by Ethofumesate @ 0.57 oz/M at 21-28 day intervals.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

In the middle of tenacity apps, 2nd app two days ago, but was able to get my new to me Jacobsen 526 running and gave it a test run. HOC is at 0.55".


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Been crazy busy and had initially planned to be more prepared for an overseed after damage from the Poa A and Bent attack herbicide apps. Definitely had some collateral damage as well as the target grass dying. Had an earlier than planned addition to the family.

Daniel Nicholas entered the world on 9/5/21 @ 0352. 6lbs 4.5 oz and 19.5 in



We found out on 9/1 that we were going to be induced, so i am glad that i had already ran the Sunjoe dethatcher over the lawn on 8/29

1.5 - 55 gallon contractor bags of debris from the 1300 ft².





On 9/1/21, i mowed, hastily overseeded with Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra and 365ss KBG seed into the main front section and the heavily damaged 2020 spring reno. Worked the bare areas with the garden weasel and then walked the areas to pack the seed down. Final step was apply Aneuw to the yard. Set up the hose timer and hoped for the best as we went into the hospital on 9/2/21 @ 8am.





As you can see in the above picture, the heat damage and herbicide apps did some damage to the 365ss section along with some vehicle damage from my brother in laws truck the week before this and then some random dummies turning around incorrectly in my driveway.

I am counting *germination date* as *9/8* as that was when it was widespread. It has continued to improve over the last couple days. Some consistent rain would be quite helpful as the irrigation is been malfunctioning. The orbit 4 port hose timer will not run the setting correctly. It is consistently not watering the 430pm time slot. I've been home, so i've been supplementing with hand watering or manual cycle initiation.

9/10- i applied Tournemet Ready to aid with moisture in the reno and 365ss section.

9/11- blow leaves and mow part of the back yard where i didnt seed.









Applewood has no updates. Construction will hopefully be starting soon. Did one app to control nutsedge and crabgrass. Could use a follow up but i doubt ill have time.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats on the new family member. Is this your first?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Congrats on the new family member. Is this your first?


Yes it is.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

9/21- Eastman

Plugged the 365ss area, attempted to use a manual hand aerator but was causing too much extra damage and its too late for sand now.











First mow for the front and backyard overseed, and recovering from summer stress well so far.











Front: HOC 2.5"
Backyard: HOC 1.5" in overseed area, 2.5" rest of the yard. Bare ground area to right of stairs near garage is at 1" with manual reel

Charity lawn looking good as well



First app of Peters triple 20 going down at 0.125lb N/M with Subvert D10+ @ 0.75 oz/M to jump start the fall N program. AMS and D10+ weekly going forward.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lawn is responding well to the fert app and rain we just received. 




And this forecast will make for some happy cool season grass


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Overseed update - 1 month since seed down. recovering well from the Poa A and Bent attack plan. Baby grass is doing well and tillering out.

HOC: 
Front 2.5"
Back 2"
Will keep up with AMS, D10+ weekly. One more app of Peters will go down as well.

Update pics: 






365ss update: plugs looking good and daughter plants are showing signs of growth.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Eastman 10/29/21*

Halloween mow, calling for rain the next three days.

2" HOC with Flex 21 stripes









*365ss Section 10/29/21*

1.5" HOC







Color is far superior here on the 100% KBG section. Overall, it's recovering well. Did some plugging early last week to fill the small bare spots that hadnt filled in yet.

*Applewood 10/28/21*

Fall cleanup and some construction updates

Before




After





Construction updates


----------

